
Spiking Neural Network with PyTorch Where Backpropagation Engenders STDP - raptortech
https://github.com/guillaume-chevalier/Spiking-Neural-Network-SNN-with-PyTorch-where-Backpropagation-engenders-STDP
======
p1esk
You would have discovered something amazing if your model worked. From the
results on GitHub it’s not clear it does. 90% on mnist does not mean your
model works. Please try harder and report better results, then we will be
motivated to look into your discovery deeper.

